# On Board Battery for RS-3



## rbwhale (Sep 15, 2008)

Assuming a voltage of 14-16 volts, what's the highest capacity Li-On pack that could be installed in an Aristocraft RS-3, using the 55471 TE receiver? Or, is there enough room to even fit anything of useful capacity? It would be nice to do without the battery car.

Thanks
RB Whale


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I have two original run RS-3s. They are very fast runners. I am currently testing a lithium that is nominally about 12 volts. I'm getting realistic speeds and the battery is small. I will probably use that one or a 14.8 volt lithium. I think the TE should be able to go to a 18.5 V battery with no problems. The peak voltage for a 18.5 V lithium is just over 21 volts.


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

RB, 
You can fit a four cell Li-ion battery (14.8v) under the short hood. Thats really about all the RS3 needs. I use a 2400 mah pack from www.batteryspace.com and get a couple of hours of run time. www.cordlessrenovations.com and others sell them as well. You can get eight cell packs that will have twice the mah and more than twice the run time, but you will struggle to fit it on board. I disconnected the short hood from the cab so that I can just lift it off and replace the battery if it runs out. 
Steve


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny you should post this now. I'm just working on a friend's RS3. It has an RCS EVO speed control and I just put in a 2.4ghz receiver (this technology really makes things operate more smoothly and consistently than 75mhz). 

I did some work on the bottom between the tanks and made a box down there to hold a 4 cell 2200mah Li-Ion pack. These packs work great giving you all sorts of operating time. They have a protection circuit which keeps the battery from being over charged or over discharged and the form factor is such that it fits into many different locos. 
http://www.all-battery.com/li-ion18650148v2200mahrechargeablebatterypackwithpcbprotection.aspx 

BTW I'm not a fan of charging any kind of battery in the loco that's why I put it in a box that looks like a fuel tank and can easily take the pack out for charging. 
Hope this info helps, 
Dave


----------



## rbwhale (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the prompt responses. It's always good to know that one's ideas are not _totally_ out to lunch. The 2.4 GHz system: is that a Train Engineer or something else?

Thanks,

RB Whale


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

RB. 
The 2.4 GHz system Dave is referring to is a multi channel R/C used for R/C'ing all sorts of models. 
Just as 2.4 GHz has been adopted by AristoCraft there are now ultra low cost 6 channel outfits that are selling for US $ 45. Extra RX's are as low as US$15. Add in a suitable ESC for less than US$100 and you can control as many locos as you like, make locos up into MU'ed consists, speed match different locos, control sound functions and have the longest range of any R/C systems.


----------



## jt2048 (Jan 14, 2009)

We put 14 cell AA NiMH packs (16.8V) in RS3s all the time with TrainUPS, under the short hood. Plenty of room for a 5/5/4 pack stood vertically. 

On un-powered track that's about an hour and large change worth of run time. But when used as supplementary power on (mostly) power track, it's all day. 

JT


----------

